# XFR-PCV Opinions on thermal expansion and installation



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

We have been using lots of XFR-PVC recently on a few buildings instead of CI and copper. Seems like I haven't touched a set of snap-cutters in a long time. 

My question is, some of you high rise guys use XFR-PVC on your jobs. 

- When working with it every day for a few months, would you still prefer using CI and copper instead?

- What do you use in larger buildings to prevent damage from thermal expansion?

- If you use them, do expansion joints cause problems in the future?

- What is the best way to calculate thermal expansion? And can I get away with no expansion joints in a five stories building?


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

XFR hasn't really taken off here yet. Not sure about the highrises but with multifamily woodframe, using any type of combustable piping leads to too many firestopping issues.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't know what "XFR" PVC is, but I did some 8-16 story high-rises with regular sch.40 pvc. No expansion joints on the stacks. We used a sovent system. I was told that the mission bands and megaclamps on the sovents took up the thermal expansion of the pipes. Haven't been back to the buildings though so I don't know how it held up. This was maybe 5-6 years ago.



markb said:


> We have been using lots of XFR-PVC recently on a few buildings instead of CI and copper. Seems like I haven't touched a set of snap-cutters in a long time.
> 
> My question is, some of you high rise guys use XFR-PVC on your jobs.
> 
> ...


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Protech said:


> I don't know what "XFR" PVC is, but I did some 8-16 story high-rises with regular sch.40 pvc. No expansion joints on the stacks. We used a sovent system. I was told that the mission bands and megaclamps on the sovents took up the thermal expansion of the pipes. Haven't been back to the buildings though so I don't know how it held up. This was maybe 5-6 years ago.


XFR PVC (X-tra fire rated, I this is what it stands for) is a thermoplastic pipe that can be used in areas that require non-combustible material.

SPH, what kind of fire stopping issues did you find? Just the nuisance of installing fire stoping "donuts"? Or are municipalities asking for more things?


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

i like it alot better then cast alot less then copper i hate cast with a passion working with it is wonderfull make sure to use the xfr glue though


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

With any type of plastic you are still deal with a combustible, even if it does have an appropriate smoke/flame spread rating. 

Each municipality does have its own set of rules or things it's looking for, and sometimes its the plumbing inspector that decides he is going to inspect the firestopping. There is no set guideline that you can go into a project and say this is the way we are going to do it. 

Firestopping and expansion seem to be the latest hot topics in the plumbing industry, around here anyways.


----------

